# Terra cotta pots............



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im going to get a a few from Low's tonight, how do I clean them?

Do I pour boiling water over them? Some them in hot water? What?


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Just rinse them off in hot water


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got them lastnight and soaked them in hot water and whiped them off

They have been in there for a while, thx anyway though.


----------

